# Audiosource AMP200 connection issue?



## Pav26 (May 17, 2013)

Hey guys,

So I have an Audiosource Amp 200 (stereo amp). Anyway, lately it's decided to play up and not send any sound to my left speaker - this used to happen, but not so often like it does now. It's definitely not a cable connection issue, Tested with 2 sets of speakers, and different audio sources. Usually, when it would only send a signal/power to the right speaker, I'd simply turn it of and on again, or hit it lightly, and it'd work. Now though, the problem is so bad I cannot get the left channel working at all. The internals look good, not sure about the capacitors - everything seems fine in there. 

Any idea what's up? It just seems odd it will sometimes choose to not send any power to my left speaker, and only the right one... Could be an internal connection issue? 

Here's some pics;


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well if you had to hit it to get it to work that tells me it has a bad connection or loose solder joint somewhere. I would just take it to a repair shop for an estimate and see if it is worth fixing.


----------

